#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-19
<rramalho> boas :)
<rramalho> h? imenso tempo que n?o vinha aqui :)
<rramalho> gouki :)
<gouki> howdy rramalho :D
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-20
<FernandoMiguel> hi
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-21
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<FernandoMiguel> ora bem, kem é q me alberga na sexta em Lisboa? e kem é q alinha num jantar?
<Pirolocito> boas noites
<Pirolocito> adeus, vou trabalhar
<se7h> olá
<FernandoMiguel> se7h: oias
<se7h> como vai isso?
<FernandoMiguel> vai bem
<FernandoMiguel> ontem um amigo mudou de subdownloader para periscope
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<FernandoMiguel> e nenhum funka no sistema dele
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-22
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<cyrusgod> Boas pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> ola e adeus
<dcosta> boa noite
<dcosta> será que existe algum canal pt-br de c# ?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-24
<se7h> olá
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternuun
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-25
<se7h> olá
<rramalho> boas ppl :)
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Delta5130> oi
<Delta5130> olá
<Delta5130> oi
<Delta5130> excuse-me
<Delta5130> hello
<Delta5130> hi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> boa noite FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> oh dcosta
<FernandoMiguel> ja viste http://pastebin.com/FU8x2xv6
<dcosta> nao mas vou ver :)
<dcosta> eh pah fonix meu casa dos put..d.s
<dcosta> fogo !
<dcosta> fala geek para mim
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<brokas> boa tarde preciso de ajuda
<YoBoY> olá brokas, qual é o teu problema ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<YoBoY> olá astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-20
<astroo-_a> Australian engineers write quantum computer 'qubit' in global breakthrough
<astroo-_a> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/australian-it/government/australian-engineers-write-quantum-computer-qubit-in-global-breakthrough/story-fn4htb9o-1226477592578
<astroo-_a> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<htr> hi, darks
<htr> :>
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<miqueiaspenha> Boa noite pessoal! =D
<astroo-> ola
<miqueiaspenha> Olá
<miqueiaspenha> =)
<miqueiaspenha> pessoal aki não e muito recepitivo
<astroo-> ve o pvt
<miqueiaspenha> pvt?
<miqueiaspenha> cara assim eu sou novato
<miqueiaspenha> não entendo muito bem xChat
<miqueiaspenha> saindo aki do trabalho #Fui...
<astroo-> Watson, the supercomputer genius, heads for the cloud
<astroo-> http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2012/09/watson-the-supercomputer-geniu.html
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<YoBoY> olá astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<davidpt> olá
<davidpt> Sou novo aqui.
<ffunenga> hey david
<ffunenga> hey davidpt
<davidpt> Sempre fui utilizador do windows.
<davidpt> Fartei me
<davidpt> e mudei para Ubuntu
<ffunenga> mudaste-te à pouco tempo para o ubuntu?
<davidpt> sim.
<davidpt> Gostei mais do ambiente kde
<ffunenga> epá, é a melhor cena do mundo lol eu não gosto nada do windows
<davidpt> e por isso estou a utilizar kubuntu
<ffunenga> nunca usei muito o kde
<ffunenga> mas quem usa normalmente não quer outra coisa
<davidpt> Agora tenho o melhor dos três mundos
<ffunenga> não sei bem como está a situação do kubuntu com a canonical, acho que já não é mantido
<davidpt> Tenho o linux, windows e mac num só!
<ffunenga> como é que fizeste isso?
<davidpt> é assim, para mim, tenho o linux instalado no meu computador
<davidpt> posso correr programas windows com o wine
<davidpt> e tenho a aparencia do mac
<davidpt> :)
<ffunenga> ah! estou a ver
<davidpt> quando a questao do canonical, ja tenho aqui instalado
<davidpt> o centro de software ubuntu
<davidpt> funciona na perfeição
<ffunenga> ok. Um dos meus problemas iniciais foi manter os meus dados separados do sistema operativo(partições e etc). Com cuidado, arranjas forma de experimentar outras distros paralelamente à que tens instalada actualmente para utilização diária
<ffunenga> já conheces a distro elementary?
<davidpt> podes fazer com lives cd
<ffunenga> ah certo... tbm é bem jogado
<ffunenga> http://elementaryos.org/
<davidpt> só que em vez de gastares cds, podes fazer com uma pen
<ffunenga> mas tens mais distros, experimentar é sempre a melhor maneira de avaliar a coisa
<davidpt> assim podes experimentar sem medo de estragar alguma coisa.
<davidpt> tens o wine instalado?
<ffunenga> nop.. eu não uso nada que não corre no windows
<ffunenga> nop.. eu não uso nada que não corre no linux
<ffunenga> por exemplo, word e etc tens o latex (http://www.latex-project.org/)
<ffunenga> para o resto existe quase de certeza um programa equivalente de windows
<davidpt> nao há crise. Se quiseres vês esta página
<davidpt> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/liveusb-install-live-usb-creator/
<davidpt> Quando ao "office" eu uso libreOffice que vem de origem com kubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<davidpt> olá astroo, qual a distribuição que usas?
<astroo-> ola
<davidpt> não há aqui ninguém?
<astroo-> so alguns na teoria
<davidpt> este chat está agora parado...
<davidpt> já ninguém pia?
<astroo-> muito raro
<davidpt> parece que já não faço nada aqui...
<astroo-> e assim
<astroo-> se todos pensarem assim nao existem chats de linux
<astroo-> que e quase o que esta a acontecer
<davidpt> mas não está ninguem a escrever aqui...
<astroo-> da 1 tempo
<astroo-> alguns falam por vezes
<davidpt> falam privados
<astroo-> mas com algum motivo e nao ao calhas
<astroo-> isso nao sei
<davidpt> vim aqui para falar de ubuntu e tirar algumas dúvidas, mas agora parece uma cidade fantasma...
<astroo-> e praticamente mas ainda nao
<davidpt> espero que não...
<davidpt> Olá
<davidpt> Está alguem a utilizar Kubuntu?
<astroo-> poe a pergunta
<astroo-> a duvida
<davidpt> É esta a pergunta.  Está alguem a utilizar Kubuntu?
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> boa noite
<astroo-> davidpt "ataca" agora
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> qye
<dcosta> quem ?
<dcosta> davidpt ?
<davidpt> sim?
<dcosta> desculpa estava a falar com o astroo-  nem sabia que davidpt  era um nick que estava aqui
<davidpt> ok
<davidpt> que linux usas?
<dcosta> pq ?
<dcosta> uso um debian
<davidpt> Ok. Eu uso o kubuntu.
<dcosta> e'um debian tambem
<davidpt> Sim o ubuntu é baseado pelo debian.
<davidpt> Já experimentaste outros linux?
<dcosta> sim quase todos
<dcosta> uso para servidor baseados em red hat
<dcosta> normalmente o cent0S
<davidpt> E para ti até agora qual foi o melhor?
<dcosta> é dificil pois cada um e' bom para as suas especificidades
<dcosta> para utilizador o ubuntu
<dcosta> para servidor o cestos
<dcosta> centos
<dcosta> no meu caso não procuro beleza nas distros apenas segurança e desenpenho
<davidpt> ja experimentei o mandrake (agora mandriva).
<dcosta> sim
<dcosta> free-bsd
<dcosta> Linux Mint
<dcosta> Gentoo
<dcosta> Slackware Linux
<dcosta> entre outros
<dcosta> suse
<davidpt> Eu sempre usei Windows.
<dcosta> na grande maioria  acabei como desktop voltar ao mesmo
<davidpt> Mas com o windows 8 fartei me
<dcosta> sim windows é giro
<dcosta> :P
<davidpt> e mudei para kubuntu
<dcosta> gosto muito de saber o que se passa na minha caixa
<astroo-> e convem para o bill gaitas ficar mais rico que esta que agora nao e o mais rico do mundo
<dcosta> com o windows não consigo controlar isso
<davidpt> Mas tambem nao perco nada no windows
<davidpt> porque consigo executar programas windows no linux.
<dcosta> sim é verdade ... mas nem tudo são rosas sem espinhos
<dcosta> ehehehe
<dcosta> eu uso o vitualbox dentro do linux para uma ou outra coisa
<dcosta> antes isso que o wine
<davidpt> eu utilizo o wine
<davidpt> e nao tive problemas até agora.
<dcosta> não sou fan de wine
<dcosta> so de wine de garrafa
<dcosta> )
<davidpt> eh eh eh
<davidpt> lol
<davidpt> De acordo com o site, há uma lista
<davidpt> http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=52
<davidpt> em que o Linux Mint está em primeiro da lista
<davidpt> na tua opinião qual é a melhor? Ubuntu ou Mint?
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-16
<CarteBlanche> boas noites
<CarteBlanche> FernandoMiguel, boa noite feio !!"
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-17
<CarteBlanche> boa noite malta
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> BOAS
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CarteBlanche> boas
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> ola FernandoMiguel ... tudo ok ?
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Intel: The year of the Linux desktop is here  http://www.zdnet.com/intel-the-year-of-the-linux-desktop-is-here-7000020849/
<CarteBlanche> boas
<CarteBlanche> ola FernandoMiguel
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-20
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-21
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<CarteBlanche> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CarteBlanche> bom fdia
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> :)
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-15
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<LionBR> Olá
<LionBR> Muito interessante este site http://www.criarchat.com.br
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-21
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-19
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-20
<vando> hey
<Guest42753> alguem aqui?
<nuno_nunes> ainda há isp da rev.optimus.pt?
<nuno_nunes> :S
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-09-19
<astroo-> Resurrecting Tor, continued  https://freenode.net/news/tor-online
#ubuntu-pt 2016-09-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-09-22
<astroo-> ola pessoal
